# where's the best place to buy...



## glotjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy boxes to transport cupcakes to a wedding site? Should I buy inserts for each cupcake? or just use parchment paper?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how many cupcakes? Is this a regular on going gig for you?
Any pastry or restaurant supply house should have boxes. 
I use large cardboard sheet cake boxes and pack closely. 
But I don't do it on a regular basis, so i buy at a cake decorating store and spend a few bucks a box.


----------

